# tweeter pod build... nothing crazy



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

got my new pair of seas neos in yesterday. because of the shape of my sail panels, i just didn't feel comfortable fiberglassing pods, so i decided to just make some out of wood. i had someone turn me some wood down to desired dia., then i cut a piece at 30 degrees. drilled out to mount tweeter and sanded a radius at the edge. next i plan to permanently attach the pods to the sail panels then use bondo/duraglass to radius where the sail meets the pod.

progress pics. so far.


































now i need help in selecting the best glue/epoxy to fasten them to the sail panel. i originally was going to use two very small L-brackets and screw them together. then lay some glue over top of that for good measure. not looking practical to use L-brackets now. can someone recommend me some glue or epoxy that works well with wood and plastic ?

also, since this is my first time using this stuff, need recommendations for a good filler to radius the joint between wood and plastic. something like bondo or duraglass. recommendations appreciated.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

how about threaded bolt and screw it in the back to fasten it...if you dont want to mess with fiberglass and bondo, just sand/shape then paint and texture match it


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> how about threaded bolt and screw it in the back to fasten it...if you dont want to mess with fiberglass and bondo, just sand/shape then paint and texture match it


the hole cutout for the tweeter goes all the way through. in essence, the pod is hollow, side walls approx. 3/16"


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

There are not too many options for plastic to wood adhesives. Your best bet is to screw the pod to the snail panel from behind.

Anything over 1/4" thick you will need to use at least some short-haired fiberglass (duraglass). You will also need to scuff up the plastic and drill some holes in it to have the fiberglass/body filler stick properly. I would recommend using Evercoat rage body filler because it is the easy to work with and sand.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

in the end, this project is going to take more time and $$ than if you just bit the bullet and did it with fglass. 

why are you reluctant to learn an easy new trade?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

CA glue!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

AzGrower said:


> in the end, this project is going to take more time and $$ than if you just bit the bullet and did it with fglass.
> 
> why are you reluctant to learn an easy new trade?


your assumption is wrong:

wood = free
labor to turn wood = free
some method to screw the two together = probably less than $2
filler = free if using standard bondo. if something else, maybe $10 or $12
sand paper = already have.

think i can glass it for less than $2 (or maybe $14) ? cost doesn't cover final paint which would be the same if i f/g or used these pods.

i'm not reluctant to learn a new trade. i have fiber glassed before, but because of the original reason stated above, i just didn't want to fiberglass. i can not lose the integrity of that 90 degree bend shown in the bottom pic.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

I would have just used PVC pipe instead of latheing some wood. 

ca glue ftw!

or
Get some grill cloth, ca glue, resin over it if you like. Body filler if you resin, paint or cover the whole thing with grill cloth again.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

durwood said:


> I would have just used PVC pipe instead of latheing some wood.
> 
> ca glue ftw!
> 
> ...


i could not find PVC pipe that had the right diamter. i used wood because it was accessible, free, and have friend with a wood lathe. why not make something exactly like you want vs. trying to make the wrong size pvc work ?

i like the idea of grill cloth. will consider it... thx.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> CA glue!!!!!!!!!!


care to share some about CA glue ? i'm not sure i've heard of it. sheltered life i guess.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

no problem. If it's free then it's all good. I didn;t know if you had consider PVC. That is how I made mine-PVC with a wood back superglued in place and wrapped in grill cloth. I went the extra steps and resined/filler/paint.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

selftc said:


> care to share some about CA glue ? i'm not sure i've heard of it. sheltered life i guess.


CA glue is more commonly known by its most famous branded product....Superglue


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

selftc said:


> your assumption is wrong:
> 
> wood = free
> labor to turn wood = free
> ...


you forgot to add in one cost...
headache of fitting the wood to the sail panel = priceless

In time and materials, prolly around $10.00, plus keeping the integrity intact...


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

durwood said:


> no problem. If it's free then it's all good. I didn;t know if you had consider PVC. That is how I made mine-PVC with a wood back superglued in place and wrapped in grill cloth. I went the extra steps and resined/filler/paint.


no prob. no doubt if i was willing to go the extra steps to fiberglass, the finished product would look better.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

AzGrower said:


> CA glue is more commonly known by its most famous branded product....Superglue


superglue is a name i am very familiar with. thx




AzGrower said:


> you forgot to add in one cost...
> headache of fitting the wood to the sail panel = priceless
> 
> In time and materials, prolly around $10.00, plus keeping the integrity intact...


attaching wood to plastic shouldn't be that bad. will walk up and down the misc. hardware isle to brainstorm and get some ideas.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Man you guys, I have NEVER gotten CA glue to stick to ANYTHING. I think I'm an idiot, it just sucks at everything I use it on 

I like the use of wood, nothing beats a little lathe turning sometimes, it's actually a good time, except for the temptation to make it end up looking like a table leg after a few cold ones


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

chad said:


> Man you guys, I have NEVER gotten CA glue to stick to ANYTHING. I think I'm an idiot, it just sucks at everything I use it on


you have to clean the surface well and its always a good idea to use adhesion promoter as it softens the plastic and makes for a great bond. 

So you never tried hanging a little person (now that I watch Little People on TLC) with a hard hat from a metal I beam 300 feet off of the ground...you should some time...it can be tons of fun


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

chad said:


> Man you guys, I have NEVER gotten CA glue to stick to ANYTHING. I think I'm an idiot, it just sucks at everything I use it on


You ain't buying the right chit man. Gotta find the stuff that needs the spray activator. Try hobby stores. It won't fill gaps though.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm guessing the easiest way to affix the wood to the plastic is to try and glue your fingers together...because everytime I use super glue my fingers end up glued together instead of the two pieces I'm trying to join together


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes, CA glue (w/ activator) will work fine if you are also going to be using resin/fiber/filler around the pod. But remember to scratch the plastic surface with 36 grit sandpaper and possibly drill a few small holes. 

If you don't go with the grill cloth resin route that durwood was talking about you will definitely need to use some short hair fiber to build up unless you want your bondo to crack.


----------



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

selftc, where are you in ky.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Just buy and mix up one of those tubes of two part epoxy. I have held together some ridiculous **** with that stuff.

Superglue in my experience is lousy, as is jb weld.

Epoxy > *

-aaron


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

KAP said:


> selftc, where are you in ky.


owensboro

you ?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The only thing I'm not a fan of is it's length. Any reason why you chose to make it long like that? From the pictures, it seems like you have a good half-inch extra. I would cut that extra bit off so it doesn't protrude out so far. Again, I'm sure there's a reason you did it this way, but that's just my $.02.

Edit: Hey, I was born in Owensboro and lived there until I was 5.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> I would cut that extra bit off so it doesn't protrude out so far. Again, I'm sure there's a reason you did it this way, but that's just my $.02.


So that brings his build total now to $2.02


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> The only thing I'm not a fan of is it's length. Any reason why you chose to make it long like that? From the pictures, it seems like you have a good half-inch extra. I would cut that extra bit off so it doesn't protrude out so far. Again, I'm sure there's a reason you did it this way, but that's just my $.02.
> 
> Edit: Hey, I was born in Owensboro and lived there until I was 5.


yes, there is a reason. because of the bracing and mounting clips on the back side of the sail panel, i could not cut out a section of the sail panel and recess the tweeters. because of that i had to extend the pod out to clear the mounting depth of the seas neo. 

yes, they do stick out quite a bit, but maybe once i radius and sand everythng , then paint, hopefully won't look like space alien.

another expensive thought like this and i might as well just went ahead and f/g everything.... 

woot woot for another owensboro-an.


----------



## Nathan P (Jun 9, 2007)

screw or glue it on, and instead of bondo, use that epoxy putty. The stick stuff, usually blue and grey or something like that. I used it as filler on a skimboard project and it hasn't cracked out, if it doesn't crack out with all that flexing you have nothing to worry about. May be a bit harder to sand though.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

dont mind the critics, selftc. philistines. 

I second the 2 part epoxy. Ive never had problems with JBweld, but the 2 part is a very strong bond.

The advantage to the epoxy is it will not crack through thermal cycling in the short term if you paint it. JB weld will.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

i am leaning towards the epoxy. will be stopping by lowes today to do some brain storming. i hope to finally get some more work done on these today.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

If you choose epoxy, you MUST scratch the hell out of the plastic surface... this comes from experience! Please trust me! You might think about silicone rubber as an option - or possibly gorilla glue or liquid nails. Silicone actually holds pretty well and with a smooth coat, you won't have noises from vibration.

I honestly thought I was the only person that had to try this project! I confess, I was a bit intimidated by the fiberglass project personally, but I ended up getting pretty nice results and a unique look.

In the end, I put mine on a swivelling mount so I could tweak the angles. No matter what I did, I couldn't get just the right angle on the wood cut for my car, and i had a bit of issue because all the surfaaces I could mount too were bowed or sloped and not flat.

I really got a nice look by layering 4 - 1" sections of oak, then I bought a super deep hole saw the diameter I wanted, another one to fit the OD of the tweeter and used my router to take out excess materials where needed. Once the oak has been sanded smooth with 400 grit and other sandpaper, I through on some ebony stain, then later a nice satin finish poly eurethane coat.

By the way - if anyone is interested in a set of these and can't make their own... get in touch and maybe I whip something up for you. They really look quite nice and not home-made nasty lol.

Good luck!

Jim


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

progress made tonight. both pods mounted to sail panels. ended up using epoxy. i drilled small holes (approx. 8) in the sail panel approx. every 3/8" around where the wood pod matches up. i did this to allow the epoxy to seep through the holes and create a flange on the back side for extra strength. sanded the sail panel with 160 grit paper to rough it up a bit. used some lock tight epoxy made for plastic and wood to fasten the pod to the sail panel. once glue dried, i came back and put two #2 screws (tiny) from the back of the sail into the wooden pod. i tested the epoxy on a scrap piece of plastic and wood i had lying around and the epoxy seems very solid. the wood ripped before the joint did. because of limited time tonight, i did not snap any pics. will get some in the next day or two when i use some fiberglass reinforced bondo to create a slight radius where the pod and sail panel meet.

i am thinking that i want to paint these. would like to find some satin black that is slightly textured, preferably something that would resemble the texture of ABS. any suggestions ?


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

i found a dealer where i live that sells SEM paints. i am going to stop by today to pick up some of the 39853 texture paint. since my sail panels were black to begin with, paint matching should be pretty simple. looking for a satin black. should i stick with SEM color coat or is there a better alternative for a durable satin black paint ?


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

You might try VHT SP-201 Wrinkle Paint. There is another wrinkle finish paint that I get at O'reilly's Autoparts but I cannot think of the manufacture.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Rustoleum Texture Paint works pretty good too. Dries in about 30 min, but full dry takes 48 hours  looks just like textured abs plastic and is very durable. You can find it at any hardware store/walmart ~$4-5

http://www.usahardware.com/inet/shop/item/10750/icn/20-272864/rustoleum/7220_830.htm


Here is a picture of mine if you kind of want to see the texture. I wish I had a better picture.


----------



## Nebster (Jul 18, 2007)

i'm a noob but i thought i'd ask anyway

does putting the tweets in the sails on axis improve the sq significantly, whats the advantage of putting them there.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

omarmipi said:


> You might try VHT SP-201 Wrinkle Paint. There is another wrinkle finish paint that I get at O'reilly's Autoparts but I cannot think of the manufacture.


have any pics. or links to what this stuff looks like once applied ?

i just searched O'reilly's website, looks like they are an SEM dealer. you think that stuff was SEM ? its like $17 a can.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

It improves the high end response depending on if the tweeter has a drop-off in response and in some cases depending on how they are angled you can either use reflections to help in imaging or reduce relections to avoid nasty frequency response issues.


----------



## Nebster (Jul 18, 2007)

hmmm awesome. i will def have to look into this


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

selftc said:


> have any pics. or links to what this stuff looks like once applied ?
> 
> i just searched O'reilly's website, looks like they are an SEM dealer. you think that stuff was SEM ? its like $17 a can.


No, I don't have any pictures but I might be able to take some. I found that it is a better match with my dashboard then the texture paints.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

omarmipi said:


> I found that it is a better match with my dashboard then the texture paints.


which one, the vht or the one from o'reilly's ?


----------



## split (May 7, 2007)

I recognize that sail panel. It is off a Tacoma? This is going to make me get off my butt and post what I did with the neo in that sail panel.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

split said:


> I recognize that sail panel. It is off a Tacoma? This is going to make me get off my butt and post what I did with the neo in that sail panel.


get off your butt sir ! i demand some pics.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

i stopped by o'reilly's this afternoon. they carry the VHT wrinkle paint as well as a Krylon wrinkle paint. oddly enough, they carry SEM paints as well.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

selftc said:


> which one, the vht or the one from o'reilly's ?


I actually got the Krylon wrinkle paint, which works well but I hear the VHT is more durable.


----------



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

selftc said:


> owensboro
> 
> you ?


 Im in Elizabethtown. I also have A tacoma, it is a 2005 acess cab.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

KAP said:


> Im in Elizabethtown. I also have A tacoma, it is a 2005 acess cab.


woot woot. same here, '05 access cab.




omarmipi said:


> I actually got the Krylon wrinkle paint, which works well but I hear the VHT is more durable.


my biggest concern in paint selection is something that will hold up well. my previous A pillars were SEM textured and dyed. they were just too high maint. for me (ie. don't let oil from fingers get on it, can't use normal auto cleaner, etc.). i want something that can handle normal cleaning and normal wear and tear. don't want to be scared of someone going, "those look cool" and rubbing their fingers all over them. i wish i had a dollar for everytime i told someone "don't touch my pillars ! ! !". right now, looks like i have 4 options:

1) SEM texture w/ some other colored spray
2) VHT wrinkle spray
3) Krylon wrinkle spray
4) that rustoleum stuff

i originally thought about getting them line-x'ed like my amp rack, but not sure they can spray it even given all the cruves. plus line-x comes out very glossy.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL before you know it you will have your whole truck line Xed!


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> LOL before you know it you will have your whole truck line Xed!


i'm telling you, that stuff is awesome. i've had a few boxes done, and now my new amp rack. its strong, durable, doesn't stain like carpet, doesn't have stretch marks like vinyl, doesn't show seems like carpet, lasts forever, and can use normal cleaning products to wipe it down. when you're OCD like me, what's not to love.... ? trust me, if i thought these puppies could be line-x'ed easily, this thread would have probably never started. 

http://www.icixsound.com/vb/icixnation/images/462_165.jpg
http://www.icixsound.com/vb/icixnation/images/462_166.jpg
http://www.icixsound.com/vb/icixnation/images/462_167.jpg
http://www.icixsound.com/vb/icixnation/images/462_168.jpg


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

They should be able to spray them just tape off the back and you are in business.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> They should be able to spray them just tape off the back and you are in business.


not gonna happen. i want the pod and sail panel to be of same color and texture. want it to look as 'stock' as posible.

hoping that split can post some pics. of his. (hint hint)


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

selftc said:


> i'm telling you, that stuff is awesome. i've had a few boxes done, and now my new amp rack. its strong, durable, doesn't stain like carpet, doesn't have stretch marks like vinyl, doesn't show seems like carpet, lasts forever, and can use normal cleaning products to wipe it down. when you're OCD like me, what's not to love.... ? trust me, if i thought these puppies could be line-x'ed easily, this thread would have probably never started. http://www.icixsound.com/vb/icixnation/images/462_168.jpg


I used grill cloth for my tweeter pods. It stretches better than vinyl and looks better than carpet. The only type of painting I'll do in a car audio install is the type that allows for plenty of clear coats that can be buffed for a smooth touch-able surface.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

that grill cloth cover actually looks good I tossed around that idea but never tried it.....looks good with that black interior....how do they sound.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

chuyler1 said:


> I used grill cloth for my tweeter pods. It stretches better than vinyl and looks better than carpet. The only type of painting I'll do in a car audio install is the type that allows for plenty of clear coats that can be buffed for a smooth touch-able surface.


those look great. is there any issue with grill cloth fading over time ?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Also did you glue the cloth to the surface or just a matter of stretching and glueing to the back of the pod?


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I gave them a light spray of 3M super-90, let it cure for about 2-3 minutes, and then stretched the cloth over and hot-glued it to the back side. The super-90 helped it stick around the edges of the opening and in any inner curves. I let it sit for about 20 minutes then I cut out the opening and hot glued the tabs to the inside of the hole. They didn't stick initially but once I put the tweeter in everything was all good.

I have used grill cloth before and never noticed any severe fading. If it does fade...I have plenty more to do it again. One tip though, make sure your work area is clean. Saw dust from MDF is tough to get out of grill cloth.

As far as sound goes, I'm still working on dialing them in. I shot myself in the foot by forgetting to check the settings on the stock head unit. I went through them the other day to check the fader only to find that treble was at +1 and auto-loudness was at +2. These settings are fine for the stock system but they added a horible piercing sound to the aftermarket tweeters. Now that I have them set to 0 things are going much better in the tuning department.


----------



## split (May 7, 2007)

I took some pictures last night after dark and with the flash they look awful. I will take some more pictures tonight before it gets dark.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

I'd go the SEM route.

Apply the texture coat. Then hit it with Landau black. Then 3-4 coats of their matte clear coat. 

Looks like this:










Not the best pic for showing off the surface, but you can see the texture there.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

MiloX said:


> I'd go the SEM route.
> 
> Apply the texture coat. Then hit it with Landau black. Then 3-4 coats of their matte clear coat.
> 
> ...


i actually called SEM today. they recommended the texture coat, then use the trim paint. i forget the SEM numbers, but i have them written down at work. do you have the number for the Landau black ? i do like the idea of having a clear though. yours look excellent brian ! ! ! thx for the pic.


i did finally get some more work done on these tonight. used fiberglass reinforced bondo to fill things in a bit. got 1 about 75% sanded. hopefully will finish them both and have them ready to paint by end of weekend. pics. to follow soon.


split... still waiting for pics. :::insert cricket chirp:::


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

selftc said:


> i actually called SEM today. they recommended the texture coat, then use the trim paint. i forget the SEM numbers, but i have them written down at work. do you have the number for the Landau black ? i do like the idea of having a clear though. yours look excellent brian ! ! ! thx for the pic.
> 
> 
> i did finally get some more work done on these tonight. used fiberglass reinforced bondo to fill things in a bit. got 1 about 75% sanded. hopefully will finish them both and have them ready to paint by end of weekend. pics. to follow soon.
> ...


I think this thread is due for some pics.....someone is slacking....*****insert a crowd BOOOOing here******


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

You know what I think this thread needs?????


----------



## Cancerkazoo (Jul 21, 2006)

MORE COWBELL!!!!!!!!


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

man.... tough crowd here these days. i'm at work now, when i get home this evening, i'll update with a few pics. probably later tonight.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Ya know... The SEM Trim paint might be a better match than Landau (15013). 

I need to pick up the Trim paint and do a color match test with my interior. Did you say O'Reilly's carries SEM?

I have yet to find a local source. I still order through select products.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

MiloX said:


> Ya know... The SEM Trim paint might be a better match than Landau (15013).
> 
> I need to pick up the Trim paint and do a color match test with my interior. Did you say O'Reilly's carries SEM?
> 
> I have yet to find a local source. I still order through select products.



yes, O'Reilly's where i am carries it, but their selection was next to nothing.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

MiloX said:


> Ya know... The SEM Trim paint might be a better match than Landau (15013).
> 
> I need to pick up the Trim paint and do a color match test with my interior. Did you say O'Reilly's carries SEM?
> 
> I have yet to find a local source. I still order through select products.


Try Sherwinn Williams Automotive Paint or even NAPA Auto Parts can special order it in. What I did was look on the SEM site and they will list the local suppliers for you. YOu will find that MOST of the better auto body and paint suppliers in your area will carry SEM products.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

little update. used bondo with f/g to build a radius between the pod and the sail panel. sanded as well as i could, then used a very thin coat of lightweight filler to fill in any of the pin holes and also help with in areas where it was tough to shape the bondo. these pics. really don't do justice to how well the blending came out. i can't wait to see them painted and all one color. also went ahead and scuffed up the rest of the sail to get ready for paint.


----------



## split (May 7, 2007)

Ok here is what i did with the sail panel finally.
When I purchased the tweeters from Madisound I also ordered the LPG cup. That cup fits in diameter but the back had to be cut out to fit the Seas tweeter. I used the cup to aim and glued it in place with toothpicks. I then stretched swimsuit material over this and glued it to the sail panel with CA glue. I had also previously drilled holes around the outside of the panel to help the resin bond. The resin does not bond very well to the plastic the sail panel is made out of. I applied the resin to the swimsuit material and then two more layers with some very thin fiberglass.










After the two layers of fiberglass they had plenty of strength. I decided that trying to paint them with something like SEM would require alot of sanding work so I tried wrapping in Vinyl instead. I spent about 15min on each one sanding down the high spots and then applied contact cement to the panel and the vinyl. The vinyl that I bought was not all that stretchy so I knew that I would have a seam. I positioned the seam so that you would not be able to see it when the door is closed. 


















I wish that the I did not need the seam or that it could be a little better but I am pretty satisfied since it is hidden most of the time and because of the time saved.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome work split. thx for the pics., they look great. how do you like the neos mounted there ? i can't wait to hear mine... hopefully will have both done and ready for paint by the end of this weekend.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

split said:


> Ok here is what i did with the sail panel finally.
> When I purchased the tweeters from Madisound I also ordered the LPG cup. That cup fits in diameter but the back had to be cut out to fit the Seas tweeter. I used the cup to aim and glued it in place with toothpicks. I then stretched swimsuit material over this and glued it to the sail panel with CA glue. I had also previously drilled holes around the outside of the panel to help the resin bond. The resin does not bond very well to the plastic the sail panel is made out of. I applied the resin to the swimsuit material and then two more layers with some very thin fiberglass.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so happy that Honda did that for me


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

chad said:


> I'm so happy that Honda did that for me


i searched the neos on here for a long time before deciding on them. i ran into that picture a million times and everytime i saw it, always thought lucky $#@#!&


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow split and TZodd.....both great jobs....for a second there I did not follow the usernames and I thought Todd went in and glassed his....lol 

Nice job guys.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice build. Did a good job with the seam too.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

update. sanding the radius is complete on both. one more sanding of the plastic portion of the sail panel itself and then ready for paint....


twins:

















i hit this one w/ primer so i could get an idea of the final product. then partially sanded back down


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

sweet looks good...curious as to why you chose the sail pannel and not the A pillar...


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

illnastyimpreza said:


> sweet looks good...curious as to why you chose the sail pannel and not the A pillar...


i've had tweets in my sail panels for nearly a year, just wanted to try something different.



update on the sail panels: waiting on paint. still haven't decided yet.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

selftc said:


> i've had tweets in my sail panels for nearly a year, just wanted to try something different.
> 
> 
> 
> update on the sail panels: waiting on paint. still haven't decided yet.


you mean you had em in your A piller b4 ?


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

illnastyimpreza said:


> you mean you had em in your A piller b4 ?


i had a set of seas ref. tweets fiberglassed in my A-pillars before i decided to change my tweeter. since i wasn't willing to f/g some new pillars (previous ones were done by someone else), i decided to put the new tweeters in my sails.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

So any updates Todd?....pic or two would be nice.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> So any updates Todd?....pic or two would be nice.


no updates since last pics. actually waiting until i can get some time to make a 30 minute drive to the line-x shop. seriously considering getting them line-x'ed. actually would be even cheaper than going the SEM texture then SEM trim paint route, even including gas to get there. because i am one paranoid sonofa, i'm worried about paint adhesion and bondo cracking, especially since i have a pretty thick build of bondo. the line-x would also offer some 'structural support' so to speak. the finish on my amp rack is perfect for what i'm after, so why not ? why introduce a new texture and different finish inside the truck ? this guy that sprays line-x does incredible work. i've seen bicycle frames, lawn chairs, baseball bats, rocker panels on trucks, etc. done by him and they've all been perfect. 

here is pic. of box he did for me awhile back and a shot of my current base of my amp rack. the finish looks really glossy due to the flash, but its not that glossy in my opinion. flash also makes the texture seem more coarse than it is. its actually pretty smooth. its looking like early next week before i can make it over there.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Those panels are either polypropylene or ABS plastic. Hardly anything sticks to those plastics. HOWEVER, 3M Scotchweld DP-8005 or DP-8010 will weld the wood to your plastic. That is if you can find it. It ain't cheap but is the best alternative.

You might get by using 3M spray adhesive 90. It also sticks to polypropylene. I used it in a project and so far so good.

Screws would be the best way to go. But, if not an option try what I suggested.

Ge0


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Ge0 said:


> Those panels are either polypropylene or ABS plastic. Hardly anything sticks to those plastics. HOWEVER, 3M Scotchweld DP-8005 or DP-8010 will weld the wood to your plastic. That is if you can find it. It ain't cheap but is the best alternative.
> 
> You might get by using 3M spray adhesive 90. It also sticks to polypropylene. I used it in a project and so far so good.
> 
> ...


I'm a Moron. I didn't notice the thread was 8 pages long and that you have completed the job. Oh well, keep my thoughts for future reference....

Ge0


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I knew it, I KNEW IT!!!! I said that you would line X them and what are you thinking of doing?????? I win!!! 
YES! 


well while you were doing your build I secretly started anther sail panel tweeter pod after i finished the 350Z pods and mine took a couple of days....

I WIN!


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> I knew it, I KNEW IT!!!! I said that you would line X them and what are you thinking of doing?????? I win!!!
> YES!
> 
> 
> ...


what can i say, line-x is awesome stuff. the reason i've been so slow in finishing mine is that i haven't had my pdx 4.150 to play them. the third time that it powered up, it died. had to return it. that was nearly 3 weeks ago and the new replacement is scheduled to be here this monday, which means monday or tuesday, i hope the have the pods painted and ready to go.

regarding your other sail panel build, what car / what tweet ?

carl > me


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

how do you like those seas neos?

ive been seeing tons of people using them. do you happen to have a link to a review of them somewhere?


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

req said:


> how do you like those seas neos?
> 
> ive been seeing tons of people using them. do you happen to have a link to a review of them somewhere?


try using the search feature, there's been a lot of reviews on the seas neos. mine, i haven't even heard yet. that will all change next week.


----------

